# Moving to Bangkok in November



## jenna1245 (Mar 15, 2012)

I am moving to Bangkok from the US in November. Thanks to those of you who have already answered several questions I had but I have a few more if you don't mind. 

1 - I read a lot about all the critters there and I was wondering if we can get an exterminating service or something similar to come in and spray or whatever to keep the house as creepy crawler free as possible.

2 - I have been trying to reach the animal quarantine office (calling in the middle of the night when they should be there) and nobody seems to answer or else they put me on eternal hold and never come back. I read that most of the time they don't keep the animals in quarantine and you take them home with you for an undetermined charge but in the event they DID decide to quarantine does anyone know how much they charge per day or however they calculate it.

3 - I have also tried to reach True Move and AIS for cell phone information but can't get to a real person who can speak English either. I am hoping to bring my cell phone from here, it is a Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge. I can't read their ads but I can tell by the pictures that they have the Samsung Galaxy S6 there and this is just 1 upgrade up from that. If I brought my own phone can register it there or put a new sim card in it or do something so that I can use it there but through their system. I'd love some input on this type of situation.

4 - Unless I discover something else before I arrive, I plan to get True Vision for my TV service and True Move for my internet. How long is the wait for installation if I contact them upon arrival, to come out and install it or do we somehow do that ourselves?

Lastly - Can anyone suggest a reliable and reasonably priced shipper for my US goods to be shipped to Bangkok? I am selling most of my stuff and but still have quite a few things to bring with me. I am looking for door to door delivery if possible.

Thanks in advance. I really appreciate anything you can tell me.


----------



## PrincessRose (Jun 13, 2016)

jenna1245 said:


> I am moving to Bangkok from the US in November. Thanks to those of you who have already answered several questions I had but I have a few more if you don't mind.
> 
> 1 - I read a lot about all the critters there and I was wondering if we can get an exterminating service or something similar to come in and spray or whatever to keep the house as creepy crawler free as possible.
> 
> ...


Hello again 

1. Critters: We live in an apartment and the apartment manager has a company come in and spray. So he is responsible for hiring the company and we just have to be home at the time and the people come to spray. 

2. I am unsure about the pet situation again.

3. AIS is who we use for cell phone service. We had our Iphone unlocked and then took it to the AIS store and signed up for the 5GB plan. Good luck trying to get someone who speaks english. We had someone who spoke a little bit but still was hard. The brochures are in Thai as well. Basically though you pick what data you want then for every minute you use its 1Baht. They dont have a minute plan or an unlimited package. Lots of people around here just use the "WhatsApp" and make calls via internet instead of using the cell phone service. Thats how my husband and I are doing it. If you bring them your phone they will put a new sim card in it. It's very easy and they do understand that part of it. Make sure to bring your passport they will want the number off your passport.

4. With my experience of getting internet installed through TOT they said they would install our internet within 2-5 days but took them over a week. I think it was more like 8 days for us. They supply the modem and hook it up for you. I'm sure with cable it will be the same process but I hope yours comes when they say they will. TOT does not speak english well but I managed to understand him for the most part. You will need your passport and your lease or house agreement before they can install it.

For your last question... GOOD LUCK! We have had terrible experience with the shipping company we chose. We picked A Arnold international. We've been here a month and our stuff still hasn't left the USA!!! We will probably never get our things at this rate. My suggestion is pack as much as possible in your checked bags! I wish we wouldn't have shipped anything over here. My husband even shipped a box of office supplies through his work and its stuck in customs. They are demanding him to bring his original passport and visa and they want to keep it for three days. He is not going to do that obviously. He just had to buy all new office supplies here. I hope you have a better experience then what we are having.


----------



## jenna1245 (Mar 15, 2012)

Uh oh. Not much encouraging information but that is the kind of things we need to know from somebody on here. I appreciate your honesty and I'm so sorry you have been having such a hard time with your shipping. I hope it isn't the case with everyone. You mentioned your apartment having an exterminator which is great. We will be in a rented house so I guess we need to find out from the landlord. At least I now know that they do have exterminating companies there. Was it effective, have you seen lots of bugs or worse? I read about gigantic flying roaches (and I'm scared of the little ones), scorpions, snakes coming up the toilets, cat-sized rats, and who knows what else. As to the phone and the internet and the like, I guess I'll just have to try to muster up as much patience as I can. At least I won't be surprised. Please don't get me wrong I'm not a prima-donna type at all but I guess it's natural to be nervous and have a fear of the unknown. I assume that most people who post about their experiences probably mainly write their complaints rather than compliments.


----------



## PrincessRose (Jun 13, 2016)

jenna1245 said:


> Uh oh. Not much encouraging information but that is the kind of things we need to know from somebody on here. I appreciate your honesty and I'm so sorry you have been having such a hard time with your shipping. I hope it isn't the case with everyone. You mentioned your apartment having an exterminator which is great. We will be in a rented house so I guess we need to find out from the landlord. At least I now know that they do have exterminating companies there. Was it effective, have you seen lots of bugs or worse? I read about gigantic flying roaches (and I'm scared of the little ones), scorpions, snakes coming up the toilets, cat-sized rats, and who knows what else. As to the phone and the internet and the like, I guess I'll just have to try to muster up as much patience as I can. At least I won't be surprised. Please don't get me wrong I'm not a prima-donna type at all but I guess it's natural to be nervous and have a fear of the unknown. I assume that most people who post about their experiences probably mainly write their complaints rather than compliments.


I think its normal to see cockroaches out on the streets. There are so many street vendors so I sometimes see some out on the streets. I have seen a little lizard which was cute, a dead rat on the street at night, stray cats (very scared of you), stray dogs (friendly), birds that hang out on the terrace, but not much else. I read about the snake coming up the toilet... scary but I'm sure that doesnt happen off. Look before you sit? LOL There havent been any bugs in here. Now I do live on the seventh floor in an apartment building and they spray here every month. I think your landlord will have you do the same to not have pests. 

I think patience is key and knowing that it will all be okay in the end  I agree I think most things you find online will be from people that have a bad experience. I was writing google reviews of some places we visited here recently and they were all good reviews. I told my husband later that I wrote reviews and he was actually like "I wouldn't have thought to write a compliment, good job. Most people write complaints" so I never thought of it much that way until recently. Once you are over here don't hesitate to contact me if you have any questions. I'm always glad to be of help.


----------



## jenna1245 (Mar 15, 2012)

Can you tell me how to find those blogs you wrote, I would love to read them? Where are they?
Thanks


----------



## PrincessRose (Jun 13, 2016)

jenna1245 said:


> Can you tell me how to find those blogs you wrote, I would love to read them? Where are they?
> Thanks


Jenna,

They are google reviews on local spots around here. Do you have a google account?


----------



## jenna1245 (Mar 15, 2012)

yes i do. Can you tell which spots so I can do a search for them?


----------



## jenna1245 (Mar 15, 2012)

Sorry, one more thing, do you go by 'PrincessRose' on them so I'll know which is yours?


----------



## PrincessRose (Jun 13, 2016)

jenna1245 said:


> Sorry, one more thing, do you go by 'PrincessRose' on them so I'll know which is yours?


Sorry for the late reply! I sent you a private message with my google information so you can look at my reviews.


----------



## PrincessRose (Jun 13, 2016)

jenna1245 said:


> Can you tell me how to find those blogs you wrote, I would love to read them? Where are they?
> Thanks


Babbles about My Travels

thats the blog I started. My google reviews are associated with my google. I sent you my google info


----------

